# tahoe starts & dies thats it



## donholler (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi don here i have a 1999 chevy tahoe 4x4 5.7 it starts then dies right away told to check fuel pump (new holds 65lbs ) oh did i mention it will run on starting flued ) no truble codes no check engen light / new filter /cameshaft position sencer/new oil pres.swicth /new anti theft switch in ignition colum/ turn on key pump comes on turn key engen starts runs 2 to 5 secends dies:upset: if on start you spray starting flued in air in take stays running untell you stop spraying my local dealer dont want to see it and im not getting much help so if any one has any idea whats wrong please help


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Could it be the fuel shut off sensor has malfunctioned? You probably need to find a Tahoe forum and ask.


----------



## donholler (Sep 7, 2006)

*tahoe starts & dies new info*

no fuel pump stays on / i replaced the ignition sycruaty reader in the straering colom . this was a intermitint problem untell replacing the switch as recamendid by a dealer hasent run sence/ my be having problem with the reset procedure key on ten off on ten off on ten and the tahoe falles under all full size chevy trucks :4-dontkno


----------



## donholler (Sep 7, 2006)

*tahoe starts & runs grate*

jest to let you all know its fixed :grin: after replacing the anti theft lockcylender the computer needed to be re set a quick visit to my local dealer and a quick huck up to the tech 1 unit for a 5 minite reset procedure it runs great :laugh: and to think i was ready to pull my hair out


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

good to see it is all better now


----------

